# IS this a good humalog protocol?



## psc (Jul 2, 2011)

IS this a good humalog protocol? This is going to be protocol of a use of pre and post workout.

5:00 - Breakfast

5:45 - 10iu humalog

5:46 - Pre workout Shake - 70g glucose / 30g oats / 50 whey

6:00 - Start of workout

7:00 - Intra workout shake - 70g glucose / 30g oats / 50 whey

8:00 - End of a workout

8:01 - 10iu humalog

8:02 - Post workout shake 70g glucose / 30g oats / 50 whey / 5g creatine

9:00 - Last shake 70g glucose / 30g oats / 50 whey / 5g creatine

10:00 Normal meal of protein and complex carbs

Basically i have covered 4h of humalog with 4 shakes.

Any advice on how to improve this protocol in any way is very welcome!


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

No to close together


----------



## nitrix (Dec 12, 2012)

try taking only 50g of glucose (Vitargo) is much better.

5:00 - Breakfast *(500mg potassium + 1g vit. C*)

5:45 - 10iu humalog

5:46 - Pre workout Shake - 50g glucose / 30g oats / 50 whey

6:00 - Start of workout

*6:30* - Intra workout shake - 50g glucose / 30g oats / 50 whey

8:00 - End of a workout

8:01 - 10iu humalog

8:02 - Post workout shake 50g glucose / 30g oats / 50 whey / 5g creatine +*1g vit.C*

*8:30 *-(Put here a solid meal of chicken and rice)

10:00 Normal meal of protein and complex carbs


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

psc said:


> IS this a good humalog protocol? This is going to be protocol of a use of pre and post workout.
> 
> 5:00 - Breakfast
> 
> ...


unless you have a really fast metabolism this is way to many carbs for 20iu of insulin.....


----------

